# train runs and stops



## swamp fox (Dec 18, 2013)

have about 60 ft. of suspended track, started with 56 x 38 oval. train ran good the first couple of days. i thought it was contact problem, so i soldered each track connection but this did not help. wiped rails with alcohol swab but did not help. any suggestions


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Clean the wheels too. Use paint thinner of alchol on a paper towel. Lay the towel over the track and run the loco over the towel. Hold the loco in place while the wheels turn to wipe the wheels off on the paper towel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale are we talking about?


----------



## swamp fox (Dec 18, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn,
ho scale.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In addition to clean ups...

Check the power pick up system.

Most likely you'll find brass or copper wipers that
rub against the backs of wheels. Others may rub
on the axles. These must be clean and make
firm contact.

Check also the wire from inside the loco that is
attached to the wipers. These will sometimes break
off.

Depending on the loco design, on a diesel, all wheels
should be for power pickup. If you have a multimeter
set it for RESISTANCE/OHMS and probe one wheel on a truck. All other
wheels on that side should show a short when you probe them.
If not, that wheel is losing contact. Check the other side wheels
also.

Some locos use a design where the power goes to the motor 
through mechanical connections of the truck pivot and the
frame.

Don


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

What kind of loco, manufacturer? Is it not running or is it running rough?
Larry


----------

